# Millstone Quarry, Barre VT, 9/16/10



## Trev (Oct 1, 2010)

Hit Millstone Quarry for a short ride last month.
I am up here almost every month for a day of riding.

Rain was coming..  So, I took a couple of short runs on the Roller Coaster and Screaming Demon trails (few small switchback options in there). I avoided the long ride this day, again, due to rain. So I took a crap load of pictures (see link).

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=811466&code=699bdc5f01b07c0ff9ac90e7b8a9074e


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

No action shots? did you ride all the stunts?


----------



## Trev (Oct 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No action shots? did you ride all the stunts?



I was solo, hard to take those kind of shots.

Yeap.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 1, 2010)

This thread sucks! Not enough dick waiving.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome back Trev.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 1, 2010)

That is some sweet looking terrain.  Are you planning on getting back up there before winter?


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2010)

powbmps said:


> That is some sweet looking terrain.  Are you planning on getting back up there before winter?




Depending on when winter hits up there, yes. I should be up there this month, if not it will be early Nov.

Your asking... you want to bike up there ??


----------



## powbmps (Oct 2, 2010)

Trev said:


> Depending on when winter hits up there, yes. I should be up there this month, if not it will be early Nov.
> 
> Your asking... you want to bike up there ??



I've been wanting to check that place out.  Let me know when you're going back up.


----------



## skizilla (Oct 3, 2010)

Can you swim there in summer?  If you do not wanna do all the tricks are there easy ways around them.  How long is the long way?


----------



## Trev (Oct 3, 2010)

skizilla said:


> Can you swim there in summer?  If you do not wanna do all the tricks are there easy ways around them.  How long is the long way?




Oh my.. Umm.. yea those 'stunts' are really located on the downhill 'one way' trail system area. And this is a small portion of the riding area.

I was there earlier this summer, for a 4 hour tour, and we hit a couple of small log rides (all optional)... and maybe a wooden bridge or three. But no 'stuntz' per say.

There are tons of options and many miles.

Swimming, I do believe is prohibited (if caught heh).


----------

